# Dock Builder Advice - Jacksonville



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Robert Chalk construction, St. Augustine


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

H & S Marine, 254-7555


----------



## JGF Jax Beach (Jul 26, 2019)

anyone except outback


----------



## Kevin_keegan (Jan 28, 2014)

I know a firefighter in St. John’s county that does really good dock work on his off days.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Support the off duty firefighter. Back in the 80s when I was on the job we had to work a coupe jobs.


----------



## Brandon Brown (Jun 17, 2020)

P&G construction, St augustine


----------

